# [SOLVED] Internet cuts off during downloads



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

I am experiencing a problem with my computer, everytime I try to run and update for a game or a download the internet will cut out. I am able to browse the internet just fine I believe without any trouble but it seems the moment I do something other than browse the net it will cut out, which is a huge problem because I got games to play! =P 

I just reformatted my computer and did NOT have this problem before I reformatted. I have been using the exact same equipment and right after reformatting I am having this trouble so maybe there is some setting that needs to be changed somewhere or something I'm not sure. I havent moved, changed rooms, isps, anything. Everything is EXACTLY the same. Yesterday everything was great, i reformatted and now I am having this problem. 

I am running Vista Ult 64

Thanks for ahead for any help!


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

I made sure to update my network card drivers and I turned off the windows firewall to rule that possibility out as well. I also have a laptop here and that is working fine so nothing has changed for the other computer.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Hi Smiggels, welcome to TSF. Will you please post your computers specs including the name/model/ and watts of your Power supply unit? Also, what are you using for an antivirus and firewall? Thank you.


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Thank you mcorton 

I custom built this pc like 5 years ago or so.
Vista Ult 64
3gig ram
x1800xt graphics card
P4 3.20 GHZ
I dont remember exactly the wattage of the power supply for some reason 540 stands out in my mind though could be wrong if you need an exact number i can try and dig it up though 

I just reformatted and did not install a firewall yet, i just turned on the default windows firewall at first, but tried disabling that to rule that issue out, so at this time no firewall.


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

I have seen this exact same issue come up with other posts but I havent been able to find a single answer that fixes it, I'm doomed  

lol =P


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Lets try doing a repair install. Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums.


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

That link brings me to Windows 7 repair I'm on Vista, do you want me to run it anyway?


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

I probably should have said this earlier but I had this problem once before in the past like 4 years ago, i had someone else fix it for me and they don't remember what they did but it wasn't anything to do with the installation of windows. =/ sorry should have gave that bit of history.

same situation also, problem occured after fresh install


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

To add this to the issue apparently its not only when downloading. I have been on this forum for about 1 hour and 15 minutes only refreshing this page and the internet just cut out on me, when i download anything it will cut out about 10-30 seconds into the download. But it just cut out after 1 hour and 15 mins browsing the internet. Everything is up again after unplugging and plugging back in my network card.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

OK< That link I believe is for Vista also but if it was solved we'll skip it for now. Please try unplugging the modem for about 60 seconds and then plug it in and let it refresh.


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Done

Same issue.

Just reinstalled the drivers, same issue.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Please go to process manager and see if anything is using an extreme amount of bandwidth. You can make a screenshot and post it here if you wish.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Also have you emtpied your temp files? If not please give it a try.


----------



## Smiggels (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Fixed the issue myself, I uninstalled the software that the network adapter came with and just installed the driver by itself and let windows do the magic for me. 

I just bought a wireless n network adapter and now the signal i get blows any suggestions for extending it? =P 

Would I be better of getting a repeater or a special antenna for the router?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Awesome. You can use the thread tools tab to mark this as solved.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Internet cuts off during downloads*

Smuggles - if you have another issue and not related to this Thread, its best for you to create a New Thread and you will be assisted. Thanks.


Smiggels said:


> Fixed the issue myself, I uninstalled the software that the network adapter came with and just installed the driver by itself and let windows do the magic for me.
> 
> I just bought a wireless n network adapter and now the signal i get blows any suggestions for extending it? =P
> 
> Would I be better of getting a repeater or a special antenna for the router?


----------

